# VERY cute Maltese ceramic Christmas tree!



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Just noticed this on Danbury Mint's website










It's $129, but I've just GOT to have it! :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Just noticed this on Danbury Mint's website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that Maltese tree! I love it! :chili:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am going to order this:


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

> I am going to order this: [/B]


OMG! that is so cute! I am definately going to have to order one of those. :aktion033:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't usually care for stuff like this - but quite frankly I REALLY LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have the tree too and I love it, this is my third Christmas with it, it is pretty hey!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

That was from a few xmas's ago... i hinted for someone to buy me that for a gift but no luck... :smcry: I forget the price a few yrs ago.. but did the price stay the same or go down??


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought that one was cute , but I really LOVED the Shih Tzu one :biggrin: Sarah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oooo that's adorable! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I really like the Maltese Tree too! I like those figurines too. I sent my Mom the link since she has been asking me what I want for Christmas.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I thought that one was cute , but I really LOVED the Shih Tzu one :biggrin: Sarah[/B]



Oh, that's cute too.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My brother has three Shih's...I ordered him the ornament from Saks 5th Avenue and I'm tempted to get him this tree too! Did you see the other Shih Tzu items?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> I am going to order this: [/B]


I have this and love it...and am thinking about getting the tree too :brownbag: 

ginny


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that is so cute. I love it.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:w00t: you all are a VERY BAD influence.. Did I not tell you that I have a serious Christmas addiction? So now what am I down? Um over $200...:brownbag:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys aren't helping me at all. I'm seriously shopping addicted. The Maltese Express is my favorite. OK -- so now I need the tree, the train and the ornament. That's like $300. :smpullhair:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's really cute. My mom had been complaining that I haven't given her enough ideas for Christmas. I just sent her a link to this tree!!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> You guys aren't helping me at all. I'm seriously shopping addicted. The Maltese Express is my favorite. OK -- so now I need the tree, the train and the ornament. That's like $300. :smpullhair:[/B]


A Maltese Express train? Uh oh. Tell me more! :brownbag: <<-- logo for Shoppers Anonymous


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just put my Maltese Christmas tree up, of course I had to apply the usual bitter apple spray around it to keep Koko away or it more than likely wouldn't survive the Holiday Season :smpullhair: 

Anyway here it is lit up...

[attachment=30350:Maltese_...1_07_003.png]

and just a little one of guess who taking a quick peek
[attachment=30351:Koko__s_curiostiy.png]


----------

